# oil drain sleeve



## lawnboy (Jun 18, 2005)

any one know where i can het a oil drain sleeve for a lawn tractor to drain the oil all it does is slip over the plug and drain the oil down the spout into the oil pan lmk


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

just go to your local hardware store and get a foot of half inch inner diamater (id) clear tubing if the drain that you are talking about is the black plastic one , just measure it if its not and tell them what size you want


----------

